# www.starrville.com



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2007)

Starrville in Tyler TX has just changed hands, if you ordered from their website in the last week or so, your order did not go through-FYI! The new owners are trying to get it back up & running.

I placed an order & on the 8th day I phoned & the new owner explained orders wrer not comimg through & they have no credit crad system currently.

They are accepting  phone orders & money orders.


----------

